# Almost had a good pic



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I followed a small school of reds earlier this week and got one decent picture but my favorite was of a gull coming down and getting the shrimp popping out the water.....only problem was the shrimp blended in with the grass in the background so the full picture never really had its sull potential.... almost there. Look close and you will see the shrimp.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good to me. Both of them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Does your camera take multiple bursts?


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I shoot with the Nikon D610 and it has a 2 dials, the Mode dial (which every/most cameras have) and just below that is a Release Mode dial. I turn it to CH and it will take 6 Frames a second.


----------

